# Hemisinus



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Prompted by the HALIA thread, I've just posted an image of one of her sisters, HEMISINUS, to the gallery.

I've often wondered why the yellow Shell logo was missing from the funnel.

PS apologies for the photo quality. It was taken on an old 126 format instamatic.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Thamesphil ...

Have you seen Kees Helder's site ?

URL: http://www.helderline.nl/

There are entries for Hemisinus and Halia.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## alanengineer (Jun 13, 2005)

Could be that it was lost in a storm, I was on the Amoria and Amastra which had fibreglass " CLAMS " and one of them, can't remember which one, one of the shell blew off in a storm and the old man had a shell painted on the funnel!!!

alanengineer


----------



## THEDOC (Jan 8, 2009)

alanengineer said:


> Could be that it was lost in a storm, I was on the Amoria and Amastra which had fibreglass " CLAMS " and one of them, can't remember which one, one of the shell blew off in a storm and the old man had a shell painted on the funnel!!!
> 
> alanengineer


Same thing happened on the Harpula in the Irish Sea in 67


----------



## fahrwud (Sep 28, 2009)

Hemitrochus had painted shells but you could see the brackets for the raised emblems.
Dave W


----------

